# Moving to Columbia, MO.  Looking for group



## dontpunkme (May 29, 2008)

In August I'm going to be moving to Columbia, MO.  I primarily play 3.5, however I'm also open to earlier editions (I have no interest in 4e).  Also, if anyone can give me names of FLGS in that area I'd also appreciate it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 29, 2008)

let me check with the guys i game with.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 31, 2008)

i think i better mention that we are moving toward Pathfinder RPG system. are you familiar with that?


----------



## dontpunkme (Jun 1, 2008)

I know of Pathfinder, but haven't really had the chance to sit down and play it.  If my memory serves me it's more or less 3.5 OGL and Monte joined their creative team.  So although I haven't played it, it definitely has sparked my interest.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 1, 2008)

you might want to go to piazo's sight and down load their alpha release 3. it would be interesting to hear your opinion on it.


----------



## possum (Jun 1, 2008)

dontpunkme said:
			
		

> In August I'm going to be moving to Columbia, MO.  I primarily play 3.5, however I'm also open to earlier editions (I have no interest in 4e).  Also, if anyone can give me names of FLGS in that area I'd also appreciate it.




Welcome to the area.  The local game store in the area is Valahalla's Gate, though the comic store--Rock Bottom Comics--has some pretty good deals on what gaming material they have.  Atmosphere in both stores is pretty cool, too.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 2, 2008)

Sorry Possum ... i never noticed you are here in columbia.


----------



## possum (Jun 2, 2008)

I mainly play RPGs online.  I wish I could find a regular group, but being primarily a Star Wars gamer, it's not that easy.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 2, 2008)

We May be soon experiencing a turnover inour group. You want i should talk to the Dm? (if you are interested that is. ) might soon be needing two players here.

we would be losing our fighter types and cleric


----------



## dontpunkme (Jun 3, 2008)

Thank you for the head's up on the FLGS.  I'll definitely get on top of reading the paizo preview sometime later this week (currently still working on my next adventure in the game I DM).  But if you're  is still looking for players come August, I'm certainly going to be hunting for a game.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 3, 2008)

No hurries on the Piazo Pathfinder thing...though you may find you like some stuff in Pathfinder system that you may want to instill in your next game...

The neat thing of Pathfinder is that you can reverse generate characters from pathfinder to 3.5 wotc or vice versa. I use the system in my game that I DM, which reminds me...i need to prepare for my next game....


----------



## dontpunkme (Jun 5, 2008)

I finally got the chance to look over the Pathfinder rules.  They made some really nice changes, especially with the fighter.  I as a DM and player saw the same problem, there wasn't any real reason to stick with a fighter.  I created a few fighter only feats to try to correct this with pretty good success.  

In addition to Pathfinder do you guys use any other books (CAd, CW, BoED, etc) or any non-core classes (scout, knight, etc).?  Although, to the latter, I imagine it'd create a headache for the DM to try to even the classes out with those presented in Pathfinder.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 5, 2008)

we have a stack of books about a foot and half tall...lots of  non core stuff

spell comp, magic item comp, complet series, nine swords, black company (mainly used for the master work rules) unearthed arcana, yada yada ...


----------



## dontpunkme (Jun 6, 2008)

Excellent, core-only while sufficient, always feels a bit stifling.  Especially since I have a disgusting amount of 3.5 stuff at the ready.  I have the Bo9S, but my former DM didn't allow it and none of the players in my current campaign cared to bother with it (gestalt hack-and-slash meant to be a quick going away campaign).  

If you guys are down for an extra player come August I'm definitely in.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 6, 2008)

the dm just left for a week of vacation so i will ask him on his return


----------



## dontpunkme (Jun 9, 2008)

Sounds fantastic to me.  It'd probably be much easier for both of us if I just gave you my e-mail.  Its jim.rossi@gmail.com.


----------

